# EE Profile Ineligible - Help



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

I am trying to apply for a NOC A job - 2175 (Web Designer) and I keep getting a "Profile Ineligible" message and I have no idea what I am doing that's causing it to be the case.

It cannot be my language scores because I meet CLB7 as required for NOC A jobs.

My IELTS scores are:
L: 7.5
R: 7.0
W: 6.5
S: 8.5

The test was done in mid 2016 so it's still valid.

I worked from mid-January 2015 till the end of February 2016 so I have the required 1 year of experience.

So I am completely lost as to what's saying I am ineligible.

EDIT: could it be my education?


----------



## owdon (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi

What province are you listing as your destination?


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

Ontario. I've already put in an application for my degree to be assessed.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Could it be the IELTS score? Is that 6.5 high enough? I have no idea what the required scores are, I am just spitballing here.


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

colchar said:


> Could it be the IELTS score? Is that 6.5 high enough? I have no idea what the required scores are, I am just spitballing here.


The job type my profession is designated is type A, which means a CLB 7 is required. Look up any IELTS to CLB chart and you'll see that for a CLB 7 score it equates to IELTS 6 across all 4 areas. So I doubt it's my IELTS score. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

I received my ECA from UToronto and I also got a reference number that looks like this:

CIC-123456789-IMM

Not sure if that's the reference number that I am to submit in my EE profile?


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi all, it turns out it was my education wasn't verified by an endorsed certifying body. So I went to the University of Toronto's ECA service, sent my education history and I got my results in a week (i used their rush service).

I now have an ITA and I'm getting all the information needed.


----------

